# Blood tests for detecting abnormalities



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm just over 15 weeks and had a nuchal scan with blood tests two weeks which suggested a very low risk of Down's. I had the scan privately and the doctor recommended that I did not have an amnio and so we've decided not to have one. 

However, we still intend to do an anomaly scan at 20 weeks ago largely due to my age - I am 41 next month. 

I've also read that you can have blood tests between about 16 and 20 weeks which can check for chromosal abnormalities. 

Does anyone know what these are and whether they are routinely offered on the NHS? 

thanks a lot,

Oliv x


----------

